# Truth behind the supposed Playstation 3 price cut



## ReformedWretch (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok, any of you out there into video games need to hear what's really up with the supposed price cut of the Playstation 3 from $600 to $500. It's basically a price "break". Sony is dropping the price until all the current models are gone from store shelves (retailers, etc.). Once that happens the price for a PS3 will once again be $600 but will have a bigger hard drive (from 60gb to 80gb) and will come with a game (Motor Storm).

I post this for several reasons.

1) I think it's a dirty trick for Sony to pull. Those who really want a PS3 might assume they can pick when up for $500 when ever they can. This is not true. I am nearly certain that the $500 models will gone before Christmas.

2) It's almost like "bait and switch" to me (which is illegal) . This is where a company advertises something and then tries to sell you something "better" for more money. When the PS3 60gb models sell out you will be told how much better this new model is, when the truth is, 20gb's and a game are NOT worth an extra $100, not by far!

I highly recommend the Nintendo Wii or the XBox 360 instead of the over priced PS3 sold by a deceiving company.


----------



## tellville (Jul 13, 2007)

I love my new Wii. It plays all my Gamecube games plus the virtual console games are AWESOME! I actually don't own any Wii games except for Wii Sports and Play, but someday I will buy some Wii games. The only thing that sucks is that the Wii can't use the Gameboy player. I hope they make a new one for the Wii that plays GB Advanced and DS games on your TV.

I also bought a new slim PS2. There is no game I want for the PS3 and probably won't want for another 5 years (except for Final Fantasy and Dragon Quest) just like it was for the PS2. But now the PS2 games are like $10 now, which makes gaming a lot more economical. Which is the same with the Gamecube games as well. 

In 5 years the PS3 will be a $100 bucks, then I'll buy one and all the cheap games that will exist by then! Nintendo was much smarter selling a cheaper system. Their sales are going great!


----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

tellville said:


> I love my new Wii. It plays all my Gamecube games plus the virtual console games are AWESOME! I actually don't own any Wii games except for Wii Sports and Play, but someday I will buy some Wii games. The only thing that sucks is that the Wii can't use the Gameboy player. I hope they make a new one for the Wii that plays GB Advanced and DS games on your TV.
> 
> I also bought a new slim PS2. There is no game I want for the PS3 and probably won't want for another 5 years (except for Final Fantasy and Dragon Quest) just like it was for the PS2. But now the PS2 games are like $10 now, which makes gaming a lot more economical. Which is the same with the Gamecube games as well.
> 
> In 5 years the PS3 will be a $100 bucks, then I'll buy one and all the cheap games that will exist by then! Nintendo was much smarter selling a cheaper system. Their sales are going great!



Amen! Wii all the way! Forget Sony! With the Wii you can play some GREAT new generation games PLUS online you get some stuff going back to the original sytem (if you want a trip down memory lane) I think it is the best bet!


----------



## jsup (Jul 13, 2007)

I have owned nearly every gaming console that has ever come out and for the ones I didn't own, I was playing those on my dad's knee. But I stiffly refused to purchase the highly priced PS3. I think Sony was way off on this one. It's not worth the money. But I do think the Xbox 360 Elite is worth the extra $79.99 I've heard they are going to drop the price on 360's soon, so that's when I'll trade my white 360 in and get the elite.


----------

